# I bent me spindle...



## topbobster (25 Sep 2020)

Hello everyone,
I wanted to change the bearings on my woodworking spindle so tried doing it with my 12 ton press...
I got a few tons into 'she'll move soon you know' before I realised there was something up. I didn't realise there was a 'shoulder' (for want of a correct term) so the bearing would only go one way; I was trying to go the wrong way hence, I bent me spindle.
I've tried finding a replacement with no luck, it's an old machine and I like it so I'd rather fix than dump, so...
Does anyone know anywhere that might do reasonably priced one off work or, of course, would anyone here be able/prepared to help, please?
Rob


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Sep 2020)

Bacon Engineering – Modern Methods, Traditional Engineering







baconengineering.com




On the Fish Docks in Grimsby they do all sorts of work like that, marine engineers originally but they work on all sorts of machines from all sorts of industries. They did the drums for me for that desk I made. Whether they could straighten I’m not sure obviously, but I can guarantee they could make you one. Ian


----------



## topbobster (25 Sep 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Bacon Engineering – Modern Methods, Traditional Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ian. I'll check them out.


----------



## Trevanion (25 Sep 2020)

What machine is it exactly?


----------



## topbobster (25 Sep 2020)

Trevanion said:


> What machine is it exactly?


It's a Nutool 37-2. Which I believe became the Clarke 37" woodworking lathe; I was directed towards Clarke when I sought a replacement part.


----------



## AndyT (25 Sep 2020)

Axminster sold their own version of that lathe so _might _have spares - but it's a long time ago, even for them.


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Sep 2020)

Whoops, I thought you meant a spindle moulder, no matter same applies. Ian


----------



## Trevanion (25 Sep 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Whoops, I thought you meant a spindle moulder, no matter same applies. Ian



I also thought spindle moulder! Some moulders had interchangeable shafts so a replacement could possibly be found, but that's of no use to topbobster!

As Cabinetman said, you may be able to have it straightened professionally but I would say that could be prohibitively expensive, probably more than you paid for the lathe.


----------



## marcros (25 Sep 2020)

It might be worth appealing to a youtuber looking for a project. I have seen several where they are making odd machine parts for other youtubers- mainly in the usa- but have no idea what money changed hands. It would make an interesting video and perhaps wouldn't be at a full workshop rate. 

It might be easier to make a new spindle rather than straightening yours. My little jet has a setting that runs at 3000 rpm, I assume yours will have similar. I would want something at that speed to be as true as it should be.


----------



## chaoticbob (25 Sep 2020)

Rob, I have sent you a PM (or 'started a conversation' as it is called these days).
Bob.


----------



## topbobster (26 Sep 2020)

Clarke International - Sorry, The Page Cannot Be Found







www.clarkeservice.co.uk




41 Spindle, Headstock SD1241


----------

